# Sheffield drinks?



## King Biscuit Time (Oct 4, 2012)

It seems there are a few of us here, and no shortage of pubs to meet up in.

Anyone fancy it? We could even take on a quiz?


----------



## belboid (Oct 11, 2012)

This is going well!  I'm game


----------



## Bingo (Oct 14, 2012)

I'm there 2 days a week


----------

